# Loose HDMI Port? Periodically have to wiggle cable



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a Samsung LCD tv hooked up to a TivoHD.

Usually when I switch inputs, the picture pops in immediately (on the internal tuner and on a svideo input)... but on my Tivo, using HDMI, I get "searching for signal" for like 3 seconds, then the picture pops in.

But sometimes, I get "searching for signal" and then 5 seconds later, it turns into NOT SUPPORTED MODE. I then have to either wiggle the hdmi cable in the back of the TIVO, or physically unplug it, plug it back in.

I guess the cable "feels" a little loose in the back of the tivo, but not much more than my S3 (attached to a different TV, downstairs --which does not have this issue).

Could this be a bad port on the tivo? OR maybe a bad HDMI Cable?

Anyone else with a samsung lcd tv, is this normal behavior?


----------



## hearncl (Oct 16, 2006)

There are bad HDMI cables. The cable which came with my S3 fit loosely, such that moving it slightly broke the connection. Another cable solved my problem.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

hearncl said:


> There are bad HDMI cables. The cable which came with my S3 fit loosely, such that moving it slightly broke the connection. Another cable solved my problem.


Awesome... this was the news I was hoping for.

I'll have to find another 15footer HDMI cable (I have my Tivo pretty far away from my TV...not to mention, the TV is wall mounted, then the wire is draped over the closet door opening so its kept off the floor)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Get one from Monoprice. I'm using 30+ HDMI cables from them and they work as they are supposed to and are very inexpensive.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Get one from Monoprice. I'm using 30+ HDMI cables from them and they work as they are supposed to and are very inexpensive.


:up: I'm using a few HDMI cables from Monoprice as well and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i've also gotten cables from monoprice and am happy w/ the quality of the picture. the only issue i have with them is that they seem a little loose to me (both HDMI and component). THey're heavy as crap, and it's like if i don't leave them in just the right position, they start to weigh down and loosen up a bit. They don't fit in such a way that they 'snap' or hug tightly. 

note that i haven't yet lost a connection with the HDMIs but i do periodically check the connections and had to re-secure the components.


----------



## fluffie (Feb 28, 2002)

i lost my HDMI connection today, using TivoHD, Samsung Plasma, and HDMI cable frfom monoprice. tried a few reboots and all i get is "weak or no signal" displayed on the screen. so i tried component cables and 2 of them are way too loose on the tivo side. resuting in bad color. any ideas???


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

fluffie said:


> component cables.. 2 of them are way too loose on the tivo side. resuting in bad color. any ideas???


You don't necessairily need RGB cables, if you have enough extra audio (L/R) cables, try throwing an extra audio cable into the mix to temporarily replace the two cables that are lose on your component connection. if they arent loose, you know your component cables are bad.

If an entirely different set of cables are loose on your tivo, I would think the tivo jacks are at fault...


----------



## fluffie (Feb 28, 2002)

thank you very much. is there any difference between component cables, composite cables, audio cables? other than price and color?  why is HDMI so temperamental? this my second HDMI cable in 2 months. the first one was defective from the get go. i am hesitant to buy another though it is nice to have audio and video all in one and that would free up a component connection for other stuff.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

i am pretty sure that video and audio cables have different impedance, and that video cables should be better shielded. you're pushing a lot more signal through video cables.

that said; your garden variety cables are likely not differentiated much or at all, and for short runs you probably wont notice any difference given decent electronics in your tv.


----------



## NeoSquonk (May 3, 2005)

I'm having similar problem w/ my Samsung UN46B8000 and Tivo HD XL. Any slight movement and bump, and the Tivo loses signal. Or when turning back on the stereo/tv, there just isn't any signal coming from the Tivo. I then have to spend time jostling the HDMI cable at the Tivo connection hoping it comes back.

Anyone have a sure-fire way of dealing w/ this? It seems the HDMI connnection on the Tivo is bad, but don't want to buy new Tivo just for that.

any help out there?


----------

